#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-01-17
<leoquant> zo dan
<leoquant> we beginnen
<leoquant> nou we waren bij python
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-01-22
<FOAD> Hoi.
<dimi77> goede avond
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> FOAD JanC  RawChid  en UndiFineD zullen zijn paraat?
<FOAD> jA.
<FOAD> Ja, ook.
<leoquant> das mooi
<JanC> ik ben in de buurt  ☺
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> allen
<leoquant> open de terminal: sudo apt-get install lernid
<leoquant> enkel installeren
<leoquant> later niet openen
<leoquant> gedaan?
<leoquant> Open daarna lernid niet! na de toetscombinatie ALT F2 gaarne
<leoquant> deze zin invoeren: lernid --config http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid
<leoquant> na alt f2
<leoquant> sluit alle irc clients
<leoquant> graag via copy paste
<leoquant> er zie hier geen hajour of hannie....
<leoquant> via lernid
<leoquant> is dit via lernid?
<leoquant>  /set real_name <Je Naam>
<leoquant> heen haakjes
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 8001
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> nu zou je via irssi moeten kunnen irc en
<leoquant> Registreren bij Freenode.
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email>
<leoquant>  /msg NickServ SET HIDEMAIL ON is handig...
<leoquant>  /nick <alternate_nick>   soort tweede nicknaam
<leoquant> FOAD pik jij het hier op?
<leoquant> met mij?
<leoquant> Voor een beveiligde (versleutelde) verbinding met Freenode kan gebruik worden gemaakt van het SSL protocol. In de terminal: .
<leoquant> =pauze=
<leoquant> kunnen we door?
<leoquant> Voor een beveiligde (versleutelde) verbinding met Freenode kan gebruik worden gemaakt van het SSL protocol. In de terminal:
<leoquant> een tweede terminal dus
<leoquant> sudo apt-get install ca-certificates libcrypt-blowfish-perl libcrypt-dh-perl libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl libmath-bigint-gmp-perl
<leoquant> Download het sasl perl script van het internet:
<leoquant> nog steeds in de tweede terminal he!!!
<leoquant>  mkdir -pv $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<leoquant>  cd $HOME/.irssi/scripts
<leoquant>  wget http://freenode.net/sasl/cap_sasl.pl
<leoquant>  cd autorun
<leoquant>  ln -s ../cap_sasl.pl
<leoquant> =pauze=
<leoquant> Het opslaan en bewaren van de instellingen: terug naar irssi!!!!
<leoquant> de opdrachregel in irssi:
<leoquant>  /script load cap_sasl.pl
<leoquant>  /sasl set Freenode <primary-nick> <password> DH-BLOWFISH  denk erom jouw nick en jouw pass! geen haakjes!
<leoquant>  /sasl save
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> Automatisch verbinden met Freenode via SSL
<leoquant> =pauze==
<leoquant>  /network add Freenode
<leoquant>   /server add -auto -ssl -ssl_verify -ssl_capath /etc/ssl/certs -network Freenode irc.freenode.net 7000
<leoquant>  /channel add -auto #ubuntu-nl Freenode
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> klaar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<leoquant> doormiddel van channel add kun meerdere kanalen invoeren soort autojoin
<FOAD> Correct.
<leoquant> zijn er meedoeners met een werkend ssl irssi nu?
<leoquant> ik doe dit nooit meer met griep in mijn lijf..:P
<FOAD> Goed idee.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas to: Zaterdag 29 januari 2011 19.30-20.30   workshop Python  voor "beginners"   #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas. Leiding: commandoline. logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Alle cursisten join ook: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
